# Grand Fiction Challenge 2020 Guess-the-author



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 18, 2021)

Back by popular demand, the author-guessing thread for this month's challenge. Take a read through the entries, and see if you can recognise the style of your peers...

The People's Choice voting thread, where you can vote for your favourite, will follow soon.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Feb 18, 2021)

Ok, I have some guesses!

Off Script - Mish
Torah - epimetheus
The Mildest Glancing Blow - The Carcosan Herald
Out of Time - SueC
Last March of King Charles - Tettsuo
Sunsets Over Red Skies - rcallaci
Sky Burial - EternalGreen
Earnest - Terra
Goodbye - Smith


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 19, 2021)

_*scours coffee shop pages for list of invitees*_


----------



## Foxee (Feb 19, 2021)

Hmm...I have fewer guesses than I thought I'd have.

Torah - epimetheus
Stormbringer - ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord
Sky Burial - bdcharles or maybe undead_av
Valley of Decision - BornForBurning
Earnest - maybe undead_av (maybe undead_av wrote everything. It's a conspiracy!)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 21, 2021)

Off Script struck me as an American with a strong local dialect, I am not conversant enough with American accents to say where, but the phrasing and occasional mis-spelling, I could practically hear them.


----------



## epimetheus (Feb 21, 2021)

The definitive list:

Off Script - Taylor
The Mildest Glancing Blow - Luckyscars
Torah - rcallaci
Out of Time - ibb
Things Will Never Be The Same - Smith
What Goes Around - ArrowintheBowoftheLord
STORMBRINGER - Tettsuo
The Valley of Decision or How Mars Came to Be  - bornforburning
Last March of King Charles  - Cyberwar
Sunsets over Red Skies - Tiamat
Sky Burial - bdcharles
Earnest - sue
Goodbye - undead_av


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 21, 2021)

OK, guys, here's the _actual _actual list:

Off Script - Matchu
The Mildest Glancing Blow - BornforBurning
Torah - ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord
Out of Time - undead_av
Things Will Never Be The Same - Tettsuo
What Goes Around - -xXx-
STORMBRINGER - MistWolf
The Valley of Decision or How Mars Came to Be - Foxee
Last March of King Charles - Cyberwar
Sunsets over Red Skies - rcallaci
Sky Burial - EternalGreen
Earnest - SueC
Goodbye - Tim

...

apologies for everyone I couldn't put an entry to.


----------



## Mish (Feb 27, 2021)

My one and a half sixpence:

Off Script - Olly Buckle
Torah - ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord
What Goes Around - bdcharles
Sunsets over Red Skies - BornforBurning
Earnest - SueC

Thus spoke the eye in the sky... all shall obey!


----------



## BornForBurning (Feb 27, 2021)

The Last March of King Charles - CyberWar
Sunsets Over Red Skies - rcallaci
Sky Burial - EternalGreen
Torah - Epimetheus


----------



## EternalGreen (Feb 27, 2021)

I must be quite the amnesiac. I don’t seem to recall writing or submitting a story for this month’s prompt.

While I would be happy to take credit for the entry, I object to anyone thinking I would use the word “skedaddled.”


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 28, 2021)

Torah--epimetheus
stormbringer---arrowinthebowofthelord
The Last March of King Charles----cyberwar
Earnest---SueC
Goodbye--tim
sky burial---undead_av


----------

